# Pregnant doe with sunk in sides.



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

How much longer do you all think she has, I think her babies have finally dropped!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It could be hours, if they are working their way into the birthing canal. 

It really all depends on what stage she is in. 
Does she have a discharge of any kind? 

Is her udder tight and huge?

Is she nesting?

More verbal?

Wanting to be alone?

Standing a lot, pushing her head to the wall? 

Not eating much?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Her sides were really sunk in, but after she ate they get a little more full. Shes a ff and her udder is full but not tight and shiny. Shes more vocal especially when I leave, she has hay, and shes eaten breakfast so i dont know why shes bleating more. No discharge, her tail is a bit crooked, and she turns her head sideways. she likes to be separated from the herd a few times daily. not sure if shes nesting. as far as eating she prefers sweet feed over the normal pelleted feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

None of those signs are an indicator of when she will give birth. Just have to keep watching. Good luck!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> None of those signs are an indicator of when she will give birth. Just have to keep watching. Good luck!


Just thought i'd ask, just getting antsy, and curious.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Hang in there! 

I’ve been watching 3 FFs on my GoatTV... (I’m a FK ‘first kidder’) and I keep thinking it’s going to be soon and then no kids. 

Have to resolve myself to the fact that I guess they’ll get here when they are darned good and ready!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She isn't there yet, keep an eye on her, that is all you can do.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She isn't there yet, keep an eye on her, that is all you can do.


Yeah I can almost touch my fingers around her tail head. There is like an inch left. Her vulva was like 1/4 of the way open today. I added a pic.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking good! Just keep watching that udder and ligs. Waiting for the udder to get tight and the ligs to go(you will know when they are gone. It feels like absolute mush) In your other thread you said she started her udder January 31st. So there is a very, very high chance she will kid within the next week.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Yup! Im just getting excited, and yup she started then, it hasn't gotten that much bigger though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Her sides are sunk in, she has a bit of discharge, and she keeps arching her back. she also keeps yawning haha.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Get your catcher's mitt ready!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

J4Julz said:


> Get your catcher's mitt ready!


Did a night check on her tonight, shes really grinding her teeth. She keeps grunting while laying down and flicking her tail. Ligaments are oh so soft.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Erin Guy said:


> Did a night check on her tonight, shes really grinding her teeth. She keeps grunting while laying down and flicking her tail. Ligaments are oh so soft.


What color were the drippies? The teeth grinding would concern me a tad. Happy kidding!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Yeah she seems uncomfortable, I think thats why shes doing it. The drippies were amber colored, but it wasn't alot.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

So close! I hope you have a simple, smooth kidding tonight!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Thank you! I just got back in from checking on her again. She pawed at the ground a few times, and found a place to lay. She keeps grinding teeth and yawning out of discomfort. I'm not sure if I will be waking up to baby goats or not. Its 12:18 AM here now, so I am off to bed.


----------



## SandyNubians (Feb 18, 2017)

She sounds close. Hopefully you will have some cute little kids soon!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

SandyNubians said:


> She sounds close. Hopefully you will have some cute little kids soon!


I can almost wrap my fingers all the way around her tail head. Her babies are still active. her bags getting bigger. Her ligaments are so soft and squishy.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Her udder is super tight, babies are on their way.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

I took another picture, does this still look tight? Her babies aren't as active anymore.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Update: I checked her and she is dilated enough to where I can get two fingers in. I think she had a few contractions. The babies aren't that active, not sure if theyre getting into position. After I checked her she became very vocal, I think she didnt appreciate me checking her haha. She also was talking and nibbling/ licking my fingers. Shes way more affectionate. But I wanted to ask if you guys think shes in early labor?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Erin Guy said:


> Update: I checked her and she is dilated enough to where I can get two fingers in. I think she had a few contractions. The babies aren't that active, not sure if theyre getting into position. After I checked her she became very vocal, I think she didnt appreciate me checking her haha. She also was talking and nibbling/ licking my fingers. Shes way more affectionate. But I wanted to ask if you guys think shes in early labor?


If you can get fingers in yes labor. Kids wont move so much now necause of this.


----------



## HungryFox (Feb 6, 2020)

Ooo, exciting.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> If you can get fingers in yes labor. Kids wont move so much now necause of this.


Ok, thanks. I just checked on her again and she had a dab of white discharge on the middle of her vulva. Her babies started moving again, so I don't know why they were so still before.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You don't always see kids move.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> You don't always see kids move.


Shes out walking around now to get some exercise.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Were close now. Her vulva looks a bit open, a little more than earlier.Her sides are really sunk in. How do you guys think she looks?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Just keep an eye on her.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Just keep an eye on her.


I will, sorry I know im annoying.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You are not being annoying, no worries.


----------



## alicejane (Jan 15, 2014)

how she doing now? Just wondering cause I can't wait to see her babies


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

alicejane said:


> how she doing now? Just wondering cause I can't wait to see her babies


Shes ok, her babies here yet. Her ligaments are coming and going


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So stressful waiting, I know. (console)


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

How are things?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is she?


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Hope things are going okay... :stork:?


----------

